# Licking/annointing over urine



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Okay, so the only real problem little Gordon and I have had so far is that I've caught him from time to time licking his pee, and then anointing. Every time I see it happen, I stop him. Obviously it's not the healthiest practice, but is it safe? If he's doing it while I'm asleep I can't really stop it.

He has been drinking so I don't think he's doing it because he's dehydrated.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Is he licking from a puddle of pee or licking his penis?


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

A puddle

Just to make sure it's clear:
What happens is that he will urinate, and then lick the puddle a few times. Then he annoints, and continues to lick the puddle. I've only seen this happen twice, and took him away from the puddle but who knows how many more times he's done it lol


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I was thinking that if he was licking himself, he was just acting like many boy hedgies do. But from the puddle... hmmm... what a silly little guy! 

I have a few thoughts... they're mostly long shots, but I'll give it a go:
- Maybe he's thirsty - if he's using a water bottle, change to a water bowl.
- Maybe he's not getting all the nutrition he needs and is trying to recapture some of it. Though, if that were the case, he'd probably be eating his poop and showing other signs of problems too.
- Maybe his pee tastes good (to him, that is)... perhaps a slight change in diet might change the flavor and he'll stop.
- Maybe the pee mixing with whatever remains from when you clean his cage tastes good to him... try rinsing his cage more or running a wet washcloth over the area several times after you clean.
- Maybe he's bored with his food and is looking for something different... try setting out a dish of babyfood veggies and see what happens.
- Perhaps it's just a phase and he'll stop on his own.

Any of those seem possible?


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, first off- he's only been home a week today. 

- The breeder had him on a bottle, so I set up a bottle and a dish in his cage. He drinks from the dish mostly so I took the bottle out, but I'll put it back in just in case.
- He's eating a mix of Purina Chicken & Rice and Solid Gold, which SHOULD have the nutrition he needs.. and no, no poop eating (thank goodness).
- He started the pee thing on day 2 of being here, when I was still feeding him just the breeders mix. Since I've mixed in a little Solid Gold, he continues to do it.
- Both times I've seen him do it, it's been outside his cage. Plus, I have liners, so he would just be tasting cloth and pee :lol:
- I'm not sure if that's true or not. We've been testing out a couple of new fruits/veggies, though, so we'll see about that
- ... I'm hoping!! What a strange guy. 

My main concern is that he'll be okay if he does it - I'd prefer he didn't, but as long as he doesn't get hurt by it I'm not as worried.  Thanks


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track with his food and water - good nutrition, water bowl, etc...

I think a little lick of his own pee here or there isn't going to cause harm. Yucky, yes; but harmful, not likely. Silly boy!


----------

